# Can someone ID these from my tank



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

Here is two pictures of my tank explosion can anyone id these for me that would be great.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

I would like close-up pictures of single plants for this. Anyway, I believe that with some catalogue-page from aquariumplant sellers you could probably identify many at least to Genus-level. Then double-check with the plantfinder from this site for other pictures.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Close-ups would help, but offhand I see some Myriophyllum (possibly M. mattogrossense), some variation on Rotala rotundifolia, and what looks like some Glossostigma elatinoides in the foreground. There are almost certainly more species than that, but the photo isn't clear enough for me to tell what they might be.


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

I will attempt to have my mom send me close ups of the plants when she trims them next! thanks guys!


----------

